# Pics of some of my latest prototypes...



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Including the first body I'm doing for the Magnatraction chassis, the IMSA Camaro...

Some of these need a little work yet but all should be ready to send to the factory by the end of the month.

More pics of other prototypes will be posted in the next few days...

I hope to have all these in stock in the next 3 to 6 months.

Dan


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The Camaro for the X-Trac should be a solid hit. Is that a Karman Ghia in that one shot?

'doba


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

1976Cordoba said:


> The Camaro for the X-Trac should be a solid hit. Is that a Karman Ghia in that one shot?
> 
> 'doba


yup...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Just saw them on the Yahoo board too. Very exciting stuff! Can't wait for the K-G and the Galaxies and the Pantera you mentioned too...

Oh, and I just picked up an Avanti, a Hot Rod and a Super Mod at the Bob Beers show in NY. Very nice stuff!

--rick


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Cool!


----------



## scooter72167 (Dec 9, 2005)

lenny said:


> Including the first body I'm doing for the Magnatraction chassis, the IMSA Camaro...
> 
> This is what I have been waiting for (New stuff for the Magnatraction).
> 
> ...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

scooter72167 said:


> What happened to the McLaren GTR that was in your future projects? Is that going to happen?
> 
> Evan


I had to scale it up because it was too small. But that part is done and all I can say is that I might be able to squeeze it in this year. 

Dan


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Nice Dan. You're on a roll... 

GP


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Sign me up for a few of those..
Esp. the Ghia...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The Karman Ghia and Camaro are awsome.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

lenny said:


> I had to scale it up because it was too small. But that part is done and all I can say is that I might be able to squeeze it in this year.
> 
> Dan


For which chassis?


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

At one time you had a picture of an Olds 442 are you going to mproduce this?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

dtomol said:


> At one time you had a picture of an Olds 442 are you going to mproduce this?


 Yes. Look for it early next year.

Dan


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

lenny said:


> I had to scale it up because it was too small. But that part is done and all I can say is that I might be able to squeeze it in this year.
> 
> Dan


Will it be a road going version or decaled? I love the race versions.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

lenny said:


> I had to scale it up because it was too small. But that part is done and all I can say is that I might be able to squeeze it in this year.
> 
> Dan


Start squeezin'!  
Seriously, I hope you get around to producing this. It should be a big hit. 

GP


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

the Badman chevy kicks a$$, i'll be grabbing a few of those (and a few others too)


----------

